# Some Pics



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

Might have posted those before long time ago:

Tropheus Muzi









Tropheus Chipimbi


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

Mastacembalus elipsifer









Demasoni


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

Previous Tank Setups:


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Great colour in those africans. Is the sand coral or something else?


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

Fishkeeper said:


> Great colour in those africans. Is the sand coral or something else?


Those Demason's were something else. Amazing colour. The substrate is Silica sand mixed with Crushed coral.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

they look awesome.


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice set up, there's some major boulders in that last pic...


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

DEMASONI  wow... they're sharp!!!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree your Demasoni are goregous!! Great colour.. & I like your neat organization under your tank.. lol


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

L!$A said:


> I agree your Demasoni are goregous!! Great colour.. & I like your neat organization under your tank.. lol


Aren't Ikea furniture awesome lol ?

The Demasoni were from Dave's Fish out of the US. Probably the most fluorescent colour I have seen. Some guy on BC Aquaria bought the group (forgot his name).


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice. Everyone is resurrecting their picture threads. Makes me want to start a new pleco thread.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Yah I was thinking of starting my puffer threads again


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Nice. Everyone is resurrecting their picture threads. Makes me want to start a new pleco thread.


you totally have to!


----------



## maya (Apr 25, 2010)

What size is the Hagen tank? The proportions look very nice.


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

Think it is 125 or 135 Gallon


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice pictures.


----------

